# defective handle on GE Profile Advantium 120



## calisunrise (Jun 1, 2011)

I have had my microwave since late 2003. I have had to replace the hande 3 times and then replaced the entire door 6 months ago due to another broken handle. The handle on the new door just broke at the bottom (same as before). I telephoned GE and they said they do not have any recorded issues with the handle on my model. I went to a luncheon at a home that had the same model microwave/convection and the handle was broken.

Has anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## rberline (Jun 6, 2011)

There is definitely an issue with this. Ours broke recently and we have been monster gluing it back on for about 7 months now. To replace the door is really expensive and since we've had it for many years already, it does not seem worthwhile at this point.


----------



## calisunrise (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response. Would you please let GE know about they problem so the can track it in their system. They said if they get enough calls they will research the matter and possibly send out improved versions to their callers. They sent me a new handle cost free but I will have the same problem within a year until they improve the product. I went to a high end store to shop new units and they said ours is still considered a valuable unit worth repairing as long as the cooking mechanism is still functioning properly.  I will most likely end up replacing within a year and will look for a much stronger handle.


----------



## jlederer (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought this microwave in October 2002 and the handle broke about 5 years later. I replaced it and it broke again this week (10/2011.) It is obviously a bad design. We talked to GE the first time it broke and they admitted nothing. Did not bother this time, just ordered a new handle (about $40 with shipping.) It is not hard to replace (see 



)

Other microwave ovens have some sort of a release rather than pulling on the handle. I am sure this will break within five years. My wife and I use the microwave often, but it is just the two of us (kids long gone.) No matter what their ads say, they are no more honest than other large companies.


----------



## calisunrise (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a broken handle on my Advantium again. I think we are on our 5th one now, including a whole new door. The handle seems to break at the bottom due to that being the most pulled point. Since the unit is above our stove, for anyone 5'4" and under it is easiest to pull from the bottom of the handle. I am reluctant to replace the handle again. Searching for a new unit to fit the space and a bit wiser on the handle design. Open to any suggestions.


----------



## debi33 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes - I think this is the biggest piece of junk - because of handle breakage - I am on my 4th door and my handle broke and I super glued it.


----------



## oakley948 (Mar 20, 2012)

I bought my microwave in 2003 and the bottom and top handle latches have both broken off at different times,    The latches are made of plastic and weaken as you frequently have to pull the handle to open the door.  I love the microwave but I can't believe that GE isn't aware of how poorly they designed the handle.


----------



## kidd50 (Jul 5, 2012)

we have a 2011 advantium 120 model and while the handle has not broken it is delaminating.  the unit was purchased from an authorized GE dealer and installed by them over a GE profile range with a power burner in the right front.  after only about 2 months of use the chrome covering on the handle delaminates.  it has happened twice now.  it appears that it is caused from the heat from cooking on the power burner.  has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## debi33 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am on my 4th door.  Yes the handle breaks and I have had to replace the entire door four times.  I will NEVER buy another one of these microwaves again.  There is a design flaw.


----------



## kathy giles (Sep 25, 2012)

The door handle on my Advantium 120 just broke as well.  What a dumb feeling!  Grrr....


----------



## chicagocamille (Nov 14, 2012)

My handle broke off yesterday and I got the part at local appliance store for $49.55.  However, after reading that someone used super glue, I may try that and return the part.  I found the U tube video how to replace the handle and it isn't a quick fix, not impossible yet more than I'd like to tackle if it can be avoided.

I believe there is a flaw in design, the heat from cooking on the stove below must affect the plastic causing it to become more brittle and weak.


----------



## revooh (Jan 18, 2013)

[h1]Retired a while back, sold our house and bought a 40 ft motor home which has this oven/microwave GE Profile Advantium 120 already already replaced the plastic latches. Now the handle broke. This oven is an embarrassment to GE, they just don't know it yet![/h1]


----------



## pat slacke (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a broken handle on my advantium microwave and my cousin has a broken handle on hers as well......I called GE and they too blew me off.  I work at HDepot and warn people of the design flaw when shopping microwaves.    HELLOOOO GE!?


----------



## rich johnson (Oct 21, 2013)

After my fourth broken handle in nine years of owning the Advantium 120, I concluded that a design flaw is a design flaw is a design flaw. I went online to MyKnobs.com and purchased an 11" CC Round Modern Pull, Satin Nickel, model 944-SN (came to about $21 with shipping) and then found some 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" aluminum square bar mill stock on eBay (way more than I needed for $14 with shipping). I cut the stock down into two wedges (29 and 43 degrees for the top and bottom, respectively), drilled a hole through each for the mounting screws, and reassembled everything with the long machine screws that came with pull. For less than the cost of a replacement handle from GE, plus a little sweat, I made a permanent repair that doesn't look half bad.


----------



## merg18 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have experienced the same exact problem with an Advantium 240 over a GE gas cooktop.


----------



## quite contrary (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been using my Advantium with only the top screw of the handle attached to the door. Last week, the second one broke off.

Some years ago we were at Habitat For Humanity's Re-Store in San Diego. There were quite a few donated Advantiums from a builder. All had handles and/or the vent cover above the door broken. Seems to be a pattern here.


----------



## gobbler770 (Jul 1, 2014)

I, unfortunately own an Advantium 120! I average replacing 3-5 handles per year. My microwave is a 2003 also. I have not called GE about the problem but I will now. An average handle last 2-3 months even as we cautiously open the door as to not jerk on the handle. they always break at the bottom first.

Good luck!


----------



## barnaby (Aug 29, 2014)

i've been supergluing the bottom of my handle for about 3 years, and now the top came off!!  

have you had any luck getting a replacement from GE?


----------



## ashley chelonis (Sep 11, 2014)

I just bought a house and the handle was off of the microwave. The door, from the previous owners, has been broken due to the handle not being on it for who knows how long. Now it's going to cost $300 for the GE technician to replace the entire door.....


----------



## napi21 (Sep 29, 2014)

We've had our Advantium 120 since 2003 too, and just replaced the handle the third time.  I think this is the last time though, because the door shell cracked at the top where the top of the handle attaches.   I super glued it and it seems OK, but I think if the handle breaks again, it going to be time to go new microwave hunting.  I have to say I'm happy though.  11 years with such a minor problem is pretty goo imo.


----------



## napi21 (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought my replacement handle from Amazon.  GE wanted $40+ and I paid $27 with FS at Amazon and got it in 2 days.


----------



## gerson (Oct 28, 2014)

I've had my GE Profile Advantium 120 for about ten years.  I really haven't used it much- mostly for Thanksgiving and other rare occasions when I've had lots of cooking and re-warming to do.  Within the past couple of months the bottom of my handle has come loose.  I open the door by gingerly pulling out at the top of the handle.  I don't expect to hold too long.  How have you all fixed the problem?  In other words, if I buy a new handle, how would I replace it?


----------



## napi21 (Sep 29, 2014)

First get the model # & Serial # from inside the oven door.  then enter the "model # and replacement door handle" into your search engine to get the GE part #.  I got mine on Amazon which was much cheaper than a local parts store.  Go to you tube to see a demo of how to replace the handle.  It's not difficult, but if you're never done anything like this before, you really need to see how to get access to the screws behind the handle.

It took about 15 mins. to do the job on ours.


----------



## lacapecci (Jan 29, 2015)

I also have an Advantium 120 model sca1000dccol door handle wb15x10071 and it broke off as well. when I went to replace it I noticed the screw holes were split up the sides not very noticable but split. when I got the new handle I prefit the screws in the handle and the hole was to small. I think when you put the screws in the small holes its only a matter of time before it splits and brakes off. I drilled the holes a little larger and the screw fit much better. I will see if this fixes the problem.


----------



## coogles (Mar 2, 2015)

We've also had to replace the handle on our Advantium 120 several times.  The plastic parts have become so brittle that I don't see any point in replacing the handle again, so I'm going to take out the whole thing and just put in a plain hood or get a less expensive over the range microwave.  Whatever we end up doing I just want GE to know that we will NOT be replacing it with any of their products.


----------



## coogles (Mar 2, 2015)

While we were taking our time looking at replacemnts for the Advantium I tried several different products to glue the handle back on the door with no success.  Last weekend I was in our local Menard's and saw a product called Loctite Epoxy Plastic Bonder and decided to give it a try.  So far so good, the glued-on handle seems firmly bonded to the door and we've been able open and close the oven normally.  Not sure how long it'll last but much cheaper than buying a new handle every three or four years.


----------



## lrpow (May 3, 2015)

How did you find the part #?  I have been told now that the part is "not available".  I just know that there are still replacement handles out there in the world, I just need to find it!!


----------



## reverie (Jan 7, 2016)

My Advantium door handle began peeling. I realized then that it is a plastic handle with a laminate covering. Because it is less than a year old, GE replaced the whole door for me. From the posts above, I can see that this will be an ongoing problem. Darn!


----------



## mfoley1231 (Jan 23, 2016)

HI,

We are on our third door due to the broken handle. Seems the model is discontinued, so we may not be able to replace it now. I have the part number AP3418952, but can't seem to find anyone that has a replacement.


----------



## mwilliams39 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glad, sort of, that I'm not alone. I researched this today because I was wondering if there was a better solution. Love the unit but we have had this problems as well. In fact we have replaced the electronics a few times as well as the to plastic part to remove the door.

Maybe it is time for a new one....


----------



## kenabrams (Feb 23, 2016)

YES!  I am just ordering my THIRD handle for this unit.  GE says there's no problem?!?!?  I doubt Toyota or Honda would let this happen on one of their cars. Really!?!??!?!?  I would go out and buy a new microwave but this one was SO expensive to begin with


----------



## toothpickeyes (Mar 16, 2016)

Boy, wish I could mill my own handle!!  I'm getting ready to call for a second handle.  Did the glue repair work for others?  So frustrating.


----------



## dhandrin (Feb 25, 2017)

All -

I've had the same problem with my advantium door latch - after being fed up with replacing the cheap plastic part two times, I decided to make the part out of solid metal (aluminum).

If of interest, I have several for sale on ebay and they will soon be available on amazon. They are priced slightly higher than the plastic part offered by various vendors, but I hope that the quality/durability of the metal version outweighs the increased price as you will never have to replace it. Hope you find this to be a lower cost option than replacing the oven (which I almost did after repeated door latch issues).

I am not certain if links are allowed so if the below doesn't show up, it is ebay item # 232252725896

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232252725896


----------



## dhandrin (Feb 25, 2017)

There's a version of this part that is available in machined aluminum, for those that are at the end of their rope with the plastic part (like I was,which is why I made it). 

It is on eBay, you can just search the listing for "WB10X10021 (solid metal, won't break)."


----------

